# De La Rosa Customs



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

We carry and sell Hi-Low Hydraulic Equiptment & Kits here

What we have in stock is also on sale

Any info please PM me or feel free to call or Text anytime day or night and I will be happy to place your orders (608) 334-1217

We also have a shop myspace: www.myspace.com/dlrosacustoms or our Website: www.delarosacustoms.com (Witch Is Still Under Construction) feel free to check them out



Thank You :thumbsup:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

green reaper said:


> :drama:


Hey whats up


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Beahahahaababababababahabababa. I know diss mufugga ain't back. Ole ripp off ass beatch.


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

Jack Bauer said:


> Beahahahaababababababahabababa. I know diss mufugga ain't back. Ole ripp off ass beatch.


:wow::wow:


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

SPOOK82 said:


> :wow::wow:



Whats Up Spooky what you been up to :wave:


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

TTT make sure to check out our New Website www.delarosacustoms.com still working on it


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

DID YOU THINK WE FORGOT HOW SHITTY YOUR WORK IS? OR HOW YOU RIPPED PEOPLE OFF...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im lost


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

This is that "Fantasy Customs" jackass again!!


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

Not this Shit again !!!!:uh:

Look dog You Are A Lame ***** !!!! This is a fucking Lowrider Website For Lowriders you are not a Lowrider !!!! Theres a couple **** like you on this website and let me break it down so everybody understands. First off for example your picture is of some wack ass dude off some lame ass show I'm sure 95% of the Lowriders !!!! on this website don't watch or give a fuck about. You don't have a Lowrider, never owned a Lowrider or a car your building (Not to insult anybody on here that hasn't yet or just getting into this because I would encourage everybody to get into Lowriding because I feel it's one of the most positive things you can get into) Nor do you Weld For A Liveing or Work On Cars !!!!! Your not some O.G. thats been in the Lowrider or Car game for years where you give me any type of advice or judge.

****** like you are Lames, Bums I'm sure you live at home with your mom or parents or or maybe if your lucky some nasty ass sweat hog you knocked up and call your Baby Moma. You have nothing going in your life and lets face it, dam near everyone has acsess to a computor these days. So you hop on a website where theres people building cars that you wish you could own but you cant CUZ YOUR TOO LAZY TO so you ENVY everybody on this website and you try to fuck with the easyest targets you can find. WHY ????? Because it makes you feel better about your Lame Ass Exsestence.

Now let me fill you on a little secret.......... Lowridering happens to be a culture started in a very Urban Setting not everybody but a good deal of the people in this culture are from this setting. Even some of these people have ties to what would be called "Gangsters" or Gang Members some might even be or have been Gang Members. This is not your Leave it to beaver suburban shit. With all of this said you have Lames like you and people unaware of this get on here and talk shit with people who don't play that shit. And most of you will not even talk that same shit in person if you even if you even show up to a car show.

Now me I don't consider myself a "G" or "Goon" but trust me I'm not one to play with I would invite you to come see me ***** !!!!! I've been doing this shit for well over 10 years took welding in high school (straight A student) and opened my first shop at 18. But anyone that knows me well knows I grew up in a CrackHouse as a kid I watched my mother get pimped out as a child and witnessed shootings and violence on a daily basis, along cops pointing guns at my head while I'm trying to sleep whenever they would raid the house we were staying at thats if I had a place to sleep that night. Over 75% of my peers I grew up or family members are or were: Crack Dealers, Gang Members, Pimps, Car Boosts, Armed Robbers, People in and out of jail and prison so on so (Average shit where I come from) Me myself have been to jail a hand full of times and the Idea of going back because I fucked around and knocked every last tooth out your head, shadered your jaw (where they will need to screw a metal plate in the side of your face) and permently scare you for life where you will remember me every morning you look in the mirror. Now thats if your lucky trust me ***** I know people personally that would not even blink when shoting your ass in broad day light over $20. 

Now Back to my "Shitty Welds" Nothing I weld, have welded or will weld will ever break. And right now I Am In College to get my Degree in Advanced Welding along with more degrees for my Business. So Far Every Peice I Have Done Is a A Quality Weld even my Shit Welds. If you would like I can scan or take a picture of my Class Grades along with my School Schedale. Now I would Love to see what proof you have to backup the complete bullshit you talk.

Me ripping people off ???? Last time I checked that never happened now me myself have been shorted, ripped off and even robbed. Everybody that does this for a liveing know how shady customers can be along with how cheap they are and can nickel and dime pay you to death and fall threw with paying on time. Shit I've even had motherfuckers that loved the job I did tryed to break in and steal there car back so they dont have to pay.

To Everybody Checking Out My Thead I Apolgize For Waisting Your Time Haveing Reading All This Bullshit uffin:

So "Jack Bauer" I dont' think I would be involved with INDIVIDUALS C.C. (A Pretty Well Respected Club) if I was the person you Lame Fucks Claim I Was (You can even ask my President) Now unless you have any business with me on my thread, have some cars you'd like to post up or anything showing you know what the fuck your talking about...........................................

GET THE FUCK OFF MY TOPIC !!!!! REAL TALK

THAT GO'S FOR ANYBODY ELSE ON SOME KID SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

There's some lames on this website I already talked to Mac about it :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

It just got real up in here lol


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH.... you are a fucking hack, it's been proven and shown. You talk like a punk little 8th grader, you don't even know that it's called LOWRIDING, not LOWRIDERING, you dipshit... get real, you've already been exposed as a hack, a wannabe fabricator, and a terrible welder... plus, you use like 6 different screen names and talk basically to yourself... how about you and your troupe of schitzophrenic, mulitple personalites just leave and stop making yourself look even more stupid than everyone knows you are!!! Oh and thanks for the terribly misguided history lesson about shit you know nothing about, it was entertaining for about 10 seconds... and as far as the Individuals thing... well you are just a fucking PROSPECT... that don't make you anything but a follower that wants to be in the club!!! Kinda like a wannabe...


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

1968 Riviera said:


> Not this Shit again !!!!:uh:Look dog You Are A Lame ***** !!!! This is a fucking Lowrider Website For Lowriders you are not a Lowrider !!!! Theres a couple **** like you on this website and let me break it down so everybody understands. First off for example your picture is of some wack ass dude off some lame ass show I'm sure 95% of the Lowriders !!!! on this website don't watch or give a fuck about. You don't have a Lowrider, never owned a Lowrider or a car your building (Not to insult anybody on here that hasn't yet or just getting into this because I would encourage everybody to get into Lowriding because I feel it's one of the most positive things you can get into) Nor do you Weld For A Liveing or Work On Cars !!!!! Your not some O.G. thats been in the Lowrider or Car game for years where you give me any type of advice or judge.****** like you are Lames, Bums I'm sure you live at home with your mom or parents or or maybe if your lucky some nasty ass sweat hog you knocked up and call your Baby Moma. You have nothing going in your life and lets face it, dam near everyone has acsess to a computor these days. So you hop on a website where theres people building cars that you wish you could own but you cant CUZ YOUR TOO LAZY TO so you ENVY everybody on this website and you try to fuck with the easyest targets you can find. WHY ????? Because it makes you feel better about your Lame Ass Exsestence.Now let me fill you on a little secret.......... Lowridering happens to be a culture started in a very Urban Setting not everybody but a good deal of the people in this culture are from this setting. Even some of these people have ties to what would be called "Gangsters" or Gang Members some might even be or have been Gang Members. This is not your Leave it to beaver suburban shit. With all of this said you have Lames like you and people unaware of this get on here and talk shit with people who don't play that shit. And most of you will not even talk that same shit in person if you even if you even show up to a car show.Now me I don't consider myself a "G" or "Goon" but trust me I'm not one to play with I would invite you to come see me ***** !!!!! I've been doing this shit for well over 10 years took welding in high school (straight A student) and opened my first shop at 18. But anyone that knows me well knows I grew up in a CrackHouse as a kid I watched my mother get pimped out as a child and witnessed shootings and violence on a daily basis, along cops pointing guns at my head while I'm trying to sleep whenever they would raid the house we were staying at thats if I had a place to sleep that night. Over 75% of my peers I grew up or family members are or were: Crack Dealers, Gang Members, Pimps, Car Boosts, Armed Robbers, People in and out of jail and prison so on so (Average shit where I come from) Me myself have been to jail a hand full of times and the Idea of going back because I fucked around and knocked every last tooth out your head, shadered your jaw (where they will need to screw a metal plate in the side of your face) and permently scare you for life where you will remember me every morning you look in the mirror. Now thats if your lucky trust me ***** I know people personally that would not even blink when shoting your ass in broad day light over $20. Now Back to my "Shitty Welds" Nothing I weld, have welded or will weld will ever break. And right now I Am In College to get my Degree in Advanced Welding along with more degrees for my Business. So Far Every Peice I Have Done Is a A Quality Weld even my Shit Welds. If you would like I can scan or take a picture of my Class Grades along with my School Schedale. Now I would Love to see what proof you have to backup the complete bullshit you talk.Me ripping people off ???? Last time I checked that never happened now me myself have been shorted, ripped off and even robbed. Everybody that does this for a liveing know how shady customers can be along with how cheap they are and can nickel and dime pay you to death and fall threw with paying on time. Shit I've even had motherfuckers that loved the job I did tryed to break in and steal there car back so they dont have to pay.To Everybody Checking Out My Thead I Apolgize For Waisting Your Time Haveing Reading All This Bullshit uffin:So "Jack Bauer" I dont' think I would be involved with INDIVIDUALS C.C. (A Pretty Well Respected Club) if I was the person you Lame Fucks Claim I Was (You can even ask my President) Now unless you have any business with me on my thread, have some cars you'd like to post up or anything showing you know what the fuck your talking about...........................................GET THE FUCK OFF MY TOPIC !!!!! REAL TALKTHAT GO'S FOR ANYBODY ELSE ON SOME KID SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 THIS *****...


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

POST THOSE GREAT PICS OF YOUR WORK BUSTA.


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

Im scaning the shit right now.....................................


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

I hope all this NEG will fuel you to do better or be better... all in your hands now De La Rosa... Post up some of your latest work and welds so we can put a stop on this.

LUNATICMARK (MOD) perhaps because I have never seen it on Layitlow or any other thread, I'm a bit surprized reading your response...thats just me saying...


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

Here you go I took off Class early for this retarded ass shit......................


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

1968 Riviera said:


> I watched my mother get pimped out


Any pics?? :dunno:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

1968 Riviera said:


> Here you go I took off Class early for this retarded ass shit......................
> View attachment 369703


 SO U JUST NOW LEARNED HOW TO WELD. YET 3-4 YEARS AGO U CLAIMED U WAS A TOP NOTCH FABRICATION EXPERT.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

green reaper said:


> LUNATICMARK (MOD) perhaps because I have never seen it on Layitlow or any other thread, I'm a bit surprized reading your response...thats just me saying...


what the hell are you talking about??? just do a search for fantasy customs and that will show you all you need to know...


as for Miguel over here posting his class schedule... who cares??? just because you go to some class, that doesn't make you a fabricator... the work that has been shown will take a lifetime of doing it right to get rid of the horrible images of what was done to those poor, poor cars... as for the frame repair you did on that rusty frame... one of the things that you should have learned first is which direction you should not weld on a frame... that small area you repaired is by far weaker than it ever was stock... what should have happened is to junk the frame and put one that wasn't missing a 10+ inch section, or at very least, replace the entire side of the frame rail... so still, you are proudly displaying poor quality work.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> SO U JUST NOW LEARNED HOW TO WELD. YET 3-4 YEARS AGO U CLAIMED U WAS A TOP NOTCH FABRICATION EXPERT.


that's what I'm wondering... I don't understand how someone cal actually call "shit welds" quality...:loco:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Just saying man.... been a while... Lets see what he got now...


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

green reaper said:


> Just saying man.... been a while... Lets see what he got now...


click on his website link and look at what's there... that "frame repair" is scary as fuck!!!


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

LunaticMark said:


> click on his website link and look at what's there... that "frame repair" is scary as fuck!!!


Seen it.... All on you De La Rosa.... post up new work... or your just going to have deal with it:dunno:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

green reaper said:


> Seen it.... All on you De La Rosa.... post up new work... or your just going to have deal with it:dunno:


that's the problem here... it doesn't get any better... it just gets worse and he displays it like he's the greatest thing to happen to cars... he never listens, always sounds like a little kid, and just generally can't seem to produce anything that's even remotely descent... that and his multiple user names indicates the need to hide, so sorry... just too much shady shit going on here.


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

Now for anybody who can't see click on it and upload it so you can zoom in on it. Right there is both my class schedule (Stateing what classes Im in) And My fucking grades all A's the check marks I did because clearly you can see I have 2 different teachers and one doesnt use the gradeing sheet he just tells me what my weld looks like (witch are all A's)

Aaaaaa snap what do you know the info matchs up with me and the fucking phone number on my signiture and where it says Im from the whole 9 yards................

It's called your a Fucking Retard !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lets get this very clear...... A. this topic is for HYDRAULIC SALES (I thought I couldn't read and write worth of shit) has nothing to do with A-Arms, Frame Work or any of that shit but clear some of you people cant read B. I don't have a motherfucking thing to prove to anybody this is what I do For a LIVEING..... How I Pay My Bills and Buy My Food..... You have a problem with my shop good news theres how many more shops in the country you can go to ????? But if you think Im going to stop eating tomarrow because you have no fucking clue what your talking about I hate to disapoint you but Im not going any fucking where get used to it !!!!

Now I by far do not mean any disrespect to any other shops but......... I have seen people that put out work that is by far not as clean as mine that do what I do for a liveing and people don't say shit about them (Not that me myself am claiming to be "the shit") 

Im sure everbody and there mama wants to claim to be the expert on whatever the fuck they feel like but that doesnt make it true. Shit you can claim to be a rocket sciencetist telling everybody what nasa's doing wrong. Maybe while your at it tell everybody your Jesus Christ don't worry "Jack Bauer" Im sure everybody will beleave you but we all know your not gonna walk on water, raise people from the dead or die on a cross for the worlds sins anytime soon. So until then go read a book, go to school, get a job sweaping a shop floor, try and change your own oil once you can even buy a car if you want ***** I will even give you a car cuz I feel sorry for you cuz we all know the most cobbled, rusty ass peice of shit with runs every inch in the paint job, wrinkles in the top, a fucking rod knocking, with mis-matched daytons with bald tires and a setup with old rusty ass pumps that arnt even welded in just duct taped in the trunk and batterys comealonged down is something you wish you could own.

So shut the fuck up and quit pretenteding to be something your not


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

No ***** I finally went to school for it ass learn how to read I already took it in High School even took College Classes but never went for a Degree


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

green reaper said:


> Seen it.... All on you De La Rosa.... post up new work... or your just going to have deal with it:dunno:


No I know exacly what your saying..... I have some pics but Im first trying to work on my website and upload them on there first I will be comeing out with something for the summer of 2012 Im not saying its gonna be the badest car out there but it will be a small display of whats to come and to compete with


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

LMMFAO. HAVING A MENTAL HANDICAP MUST SUCK.


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

Now I can post up all the shit you want but where do you live ????

Where's you Car ????

Lets see it :dunno:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I've seen some of this guys work and "fabricating" and i hate to say it but most of what i seen was good and evident that he takes his time(way too long of time). With that said, you know you've screwed people over and i'll just leave it at that. I'm not even going to ask about that wrapped frame and everything else that you COMPLETELY BULLSHITTED about the last time you got on here trying to front like you have a reputable business going. I told you i'd help get your name out there and bring full payment in cash whenever you told me it was all ready to be picked up. Then i got the run around from you all the way up until you disappeared like you always do. I'm in Madison a few times a month anyways so it wouldn't have been an issue at all to do business if it was quality work. No worries though, that's exactly what i expected of you. 



Post some pics like everyone says everytime you start a new name and they all figure out its you.:wave:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I've seen some of this guys work and "fabricating" and i hate to say it but most of what i seen was good and evident that he takes his time(way too long of time). With that said, you know you've screwed people over and i'll just leave it at that. I'm not even going to ask about that wrapped frame and everything else that you COMPLETELY BULLSHITTED about the last time you got on here trying to front like you have a reputable business going. I told you i'd help get your name out there and bring full payment in cash whenever you told me it was all ready to be picked up. Then i got the run around from you all the way up until you disappeared like you always do. I'm in Madison a few times a month anyways so it wouldn't have been an issue at all to do business if it was quality work. No worries though, that's exactly what i expected of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Post some pics like everyone says everytime you start a new name and they all figure out its you.:wave:



Here's the evidence that he's a bullshitter and doesn't run a square business... this dude got screwed by this guy a while back...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

LunaticMark said:


> Here's the evidence that he's a bullshitter and doesn't run a square business... this dude got screwed by this guy a while back...


Nahh he never screwed me over, just bullshitted and never completed any deals or promises he gave. I do know more than a couple people who had major issues with him though.


----------



## oldschoolpimp (Nov 20, 2004)

SCREEN NAMES HE USED= FANTASY CUSTOMS 1968 RIVIERA DE LA ROSA CUSTOMS $Lavish Lows$ Lil Migletto MiiXEDMAMii25 and more screen names this peice of shit scammer hack fuck LIAR has and this is his BEST WORK THAT HE CHARGES PEOPLE $ FOR. HE IS GOING 2 KILL A FAMILY ON THE ROAD WITH THIS GARBAGE. DONT SUPPORT A HACK BUTCHER!








































































































































































Giving out threats should get your scammer ass banned! beware dont paypal these people or deal with him


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Lol the famous super extendo lower a arm


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

He is rite, I seen work that is by far worse than what he has posted, And the others claim to be all *that*. I think it is funny how people get on here to bash, No wonder why we are a shrinking sport. If he has done dirty business, that is bullshit ,and should make it rite.
As one of the leaders in this ever shrinking industy, I wish people would point out mistakes, or use this forum more for learning and guidance.I wish it would have been around when I got into this.... I've spent over 25 years in the fabricating end and* I STILL LEARN EVERYDAY* ... Plus I also know too ,That in this business You cant please everybody. 
SO all in all ,let his work speak for him....

I may not be a rocket scientist, but I sure do know why we are a DYING BREED

just my 2 cents


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

1968 Riviera said:


> No ***** I finally went to school for it ass learn how to read I already took it in High School even took College Classes but never went for a Degree


WHOA INDIVIDUALS PROSPECT,WTF IS THIS ABOUT??????


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

do your thing homie, 

if your passionate about this type of work, go for it..people always gonna say negative shit, but this should motivate you to do it better. 
pay attention to detail


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> He is rite, I seen work that is by far worse than what he has posted, And the others claim to be all *that*. I think it is funny how people get on here to bash, No wonder why we are a shrinking sport. If he has done dirty business, that is bullshit ,and should make it rite.
> As one of the leaders in this ever shrinking industy, I wish people would point out mistakes, or use this forum more for learning and guidance.I wish it would have been around when I got into this.... I've spent over 25 years in the fabricating end and* I STILL LEARN EVERYDAY* ... Plus I also know too ,That in this business You cant please everybody.
> SO all in all ,let his work speak for him....
> 
> ...


Thank You now this said by a *PRO* in the game. Nowhere have I ever ever claimed to be the best there is I do though do work that I do stand by in the sence that anything I do weld I know for a fact will not break. Everybody that "Thinks" they know what the fuck they're talking about doesn't mean they do. Now for example if somebody like Ron (Not You Lame Asses) gives me advice or criteeks my work I listen.

But let me point one little just a little fact out just to show you what type of people are on this site (Like I haven't been paying atention) I remember when I would come on this site before I ever created my first 1 out of 3 Acounts (Witch I feel no need to hide) Ron was on Lay It Low I even remember one of the cars on his topic. Granted ever since Ron came on the seen he has been doing pro quality work but I remember people bashing Ron running there mouth and talking shit yes the same man I see everybody now straight up kiss his ass on here. So whats up with that ????? Maybe it's the fact that there's alot of shallow shady fucks out there case and point.

And no Ron I never ripped anybody off for the record. What I have been guilty of (witch Im sure you have been threw the same thing) is under bidding jobs and adding on way too much stuff that wasn't wrote up in the recipt and sometimes not writeing one up because " I trusted them being cool" and dealing with unrelible customers (not allways all in that order) Too gun hoe to put some shit together and put my name out there and not concered with the business aspect like I should have been.

LOL and Ron if you wanna know witch car Im talking about that was on your topic PM Im sure you forgot all about it back then you've built so many cars :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Nahh he never screwed me over, just bullshitted and never completed any deals or promises he gave. I do know more than a couple people who had major issues with him though.


See this is the type of shit Im talking about dog stop twisting the truth..........

I told you I was getting a Frame (Out the junk yard out my pocket) once the junk yard or yards I have been dealing with gives me the frames and arms I already payed for the arms the 3 frames I had in cash and tryed phsically to put in the junk yard owners hand but wouldnt exept and told me to come back later hand over. I will out of my own pocket wrap and then exchange you for yours and charge you but granted until then I still have bills to pay with all due respect.

Now if the money was burning that bad a whole in your pocket you whole of A put a deposit down for aleast a frame or get one yourself or even drive down south and buy one from brent at pitbull or something. So when I get caught up in the shop and have some shit ready to sell I'll give you a call.........

But please don't jump up on my topic trying to talk about business deals that you know nothing about you might of heard what someone told you but you weren't there and don't have proof to back it up. I do on the other hand thanks to Miguel for example my Dad had to switch Banks because of all the bad checks he kept writeing and we brought him back his car after a year of his completly torn apart car sitting in the middle of my shop without payment (most shops would put a lean on your shit) and we told him put the car back together (witch he was supost to come up and help do all the grunt work in the first place as part of the deal and never showed up one weekends to work on his shit) once he had it put back together I would weld the rack in the trunk sand the car down spray it the seafoam green that was picked out along with the rack to match and my dad would put the interior in it and miguel can put the chromes back on. Last time I checked the car is still sitting in his back yard in peices hasnt touched a dam thing on it.

Please like I said don't twist the truth or talk about shit you do not know about I don't and never had jumped on the streetstyle topic when you were a memeber talking shit or sit there and knock anything you've put together I've never disrespected you like that so please dont come disrespecting me like that


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Bro uffin:

Your right people are always gonna talk shit and yeah its only gonna piss those people off even more the better that I get you can clearly see half of the shit people on here take the time out to photoshop to circle the flaws in my shit you can go on dam near any shops topic and do the same thing if you wanted to be a dick about it. What the diiference is they cant do that with them because their name is already out there like that but even alot of the pro's are starting to see the shit some people talk has no bearing.

Sadly slowly but surely these Haters are loseing their ground  :ugh::buttkick:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

LMAO.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> He is rite, I seen work that is by far worse than what he has posted, And the others claim to be all *that*. I think it is funny how people get on here to bash, No wonder why we are a shrinking sport. If he has done dirty business, that is bullshit ,and should make it rite.As one of the leaders in this ever shrinking industy, I wish people would point out mistakes, or use this forum more for learning and guidance.I wish it would have been around when I got into this.... I've spent over 25 years in the fabricating end and* I STILL LEARN EVERYDAY* ... Plus I also know too ,That in this business You cant please everybody. SO all in all ,let his work speak for him....I may not be a rocket scientist, but I sure do know why we are a DYING BREEDjust my 2 cents


 LOWRIDING SUFFERS DUE TO POOR QUALITY HACK SHOPS LIKE THIS 1968 RIVIERA GUY. EVERY TIME THIS GUY COMES BACK TO THIS SITE IT'S THE SAME OLD STORY. HE'S RIPPED OFF A FEW MEMBERS OF THIS SITE. RUINED A FEW CARS, BUT CALLS ALL OF US HATERS. IT'S NOT OUR NEGATIVITY THAT RUINS LOWRIDING. IT'S WANNABE SHOPS THAT RIP PEOPLE OFF, RUIN CARS AND LIES TO PEOPLE.ADD THAT TO ALL THE MADE IN CHINA BULLSHIT AND CIRCUS HOPPERS AND U HAVE A WINNING FORMULA FOR THE DOWNFALL OF LOWRIDING.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> WHOA INDIVIDUALS PROSPECT,WTF IS THIS ABOUT??????


 Oh snap ! THATS UR HOMIE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

Jack Bauer said:


> LMAO.


I order to talk about Lowridering you have to own a car :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

Jack Bauer said:


> LOWRIDING SUFFERS DUE TO POOR QUALITY HACK SHOPS LIKE THIS 1968 RIVIERA GUY. EVERY TIME THIS GUY COMES BACK TO THIS SITE IT'S THE SAME OLD STORY. HE'S RIPPED OFF A FEW MEMBERS OF THIS SITE. RUINED A FEW CARS, BUT CALLS ALL OF US HATERS. IT'S NOT OUR NEGATIVITY THAT RUINS LOWRIDING. IT'S WANNABE SHOPS THAT RIP PEOPLE OFF, RUIN CARS AND LIES TO PEOPLE.ADD THAT TO ALL THE MADE IN CHINA BULLSHIT AND CIRCUS HOPPERS AND U HAVE A WINNING FORMULA FOR THE DOWNFALL OF LOWRIDING.


Do you know who your quoteing ???? Wow you really are a dumbass

:roflmao:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

1968 Riviera said:


> Do you know who your quoteing ???? Wow you really are a dumbass:roflmao:


 YES, I KNOW WHO HE IS YOU MORON. I'VE BEEN LOWRIDING 20+ YEARS. NEXT QUESTION.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

1968 Riviera said:


> I order to talk about Lowridering you have to own a car :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


 LET'S SEE YOUR SHIT YOU PUNK ASS GUIDO WANNABE.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

I HOPE YOU DONT WELD IN THOSE PAJAMAS. THEN AGAIN, IT MIGHT EXPLAIN THE SHIT 

QUALITY OF Y0UR WORK.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

1968 Riviera said:


> See this is the type of shit Im talking about dog stop twisting the truth..........
> 
> I told you I was getting a Frame (Out the junk yard out my pocket) once the junk yard or yards I have been dealing with gives me the frames and arms I already payed for the arms the 3 frames I had in cash and tryed phsically to put in the junk yard owners hand but wouldnt exept and told me to come back later hand over. I will out of my own pocket wrap and then exchange you for yours and charge you but granted until then I still have bills to pay with all due respect.
> 
> ...


Why don't you just go back and re-read what you just quoted. I'm not twisting a thing with words. Are you saying that i'm somehow making up that people i know were not happy at all with your "business"? Or possiby that you did not come on here with price lists of parts and for work years after all that looking to drum up business? Are you also saying we never had any type of conversations for over a months time and a deal in place that would result in $$$ in your pocket for frame work and parts? You flat out bullshitted me up to January of last year and disappeared and you know it. Of course you wouldn't jump on a topic talking shit because of what i just mentioned. money wasn't burning a hole in my pocket at that time, it's just nice to plan out a build and be able to do it in a reasonable time frame without getting bullshitted around with a major part.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

1968 Riviera said:


> I order to talk about Lowridering you have to own a car :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



Perhaps one of the classes you are taking should be English Composition...

I believe what you were trying to say was...

"IN order to talk about LOWRIDING, you have to own a car"

Stop using the term "LOWRIDERING"... it's either "LOWRIDER" or "LOWRIDING". They DO NOT belong meshed together.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> YES, I KNOW WHO HE IS YOU MORON. I'VE BEEN LOWRIDING 20+ YEARS. NEXT QUESTION.


The real question should be... 

"Does 1968 Riviera know who you are quoting???" 

Not just what he's read about him, but actually know something about him other than a quick chat begging for answers on the phone.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

LunaticMark said:


> The real question should be... "Does 1968 Riviera know who you are quoting???" Not just what he's read about him, but actually know something about him other than a quick chat begging for answers on the phone.


 :wave: man, u n ur homies dogg......lmao


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

MUFASA said:


> :wave: man, u n ur homies dogg......lmao


what's up man???

yeah I know... I seem to be an idiot magnet sometimes... lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

LunaticMark said:


> what's up man???yeah I know... I seem to be an idiot magnet sometimes... lol


 Lmfao !!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Simple 68 riviera customs, shut the fuck up, quit yelling and trying to kick knowledge. The damage has been done, now redeem yourself post pics of your new work let it do the talking.


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

POST THEM PICS


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

I plan on it but before I can post up pics this "stalker" thats been lowridering for 20 years with no proof of it has 20 some posts up because he has no fucking life haveing a pissing contest with him is a waste of time I have plenty of other shit to be doing like I don't know work ???

It doesnt matter what I post up and how clean it is this *** has all the time in the world to: find pictures off a private myspace of mine (sounds like my phyco X to me) and spend hours more hours then I spent doing the work looking for shit in my pictures he can circle in photoshop and has no idea what he's circleing because he's a retard

Watch this I am going to post up one picture and by tommarow he will have photoshoped a circle around something because he has no job










Here's a picture of a rear end I did.
(the shit in the background is not finished) but im sure dumbfuck is going to circle the lower A-Arms in the background like wheres the hole for the balljoint even though I had not cut them yet in that picture


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Why don't you just go back and re-read what you just quoted. I'm not twisting a thing with words. Are you saying that i'm somehow making up that people i know were not happy at all with your "business"? Or possiby that you did not come on here with price lists of parts and for work years after all that looking to drum up business? Are you also saying we never had any type of conversations for over a months time and a deal in place that would result in $$$ in your pocket for frame work and parts? You flat out bullshitted me up to January of last year and disappeared and you know it. Of course you wouldn't jump on a topic talking shit because of what i just mentioned. money wasn't burning a hole in my pocket at that time, it's just nice to plan out a build and be able to do it in a reasonable time frame without getting bullshitted around with a major part.


No I'm saying that sure they might of been unhappy with my business. But if somebody walks into McDonalds demanding 20 cheseburgers for $2 and they don't do it McDonalds is doing bad business ????

And yes we have talked about the frame. Shit I've already payed for a set of upper and lower A-Arms for a Impala and they still havent got them for me its been over 2 years let alone your frame.

What would you like me to do go there and point a gun to there head ????? Make them get your frame ????

*What I am saying is you know the work I do you even said it yourself "you do really good work you just take forever" When I start a topic and people are trying to claim like I do the worst work out there when you yourself know dam well thats theres shops even in the chicago area that put out work less clean than mine and nobody seems to fuck with. Please don't jump on the band wagon with them trying to make me look bad.

Don't you think wasteing my time dealing with this retarded shit slows me down from doing more important shit like sitting on the phone with the junk yard I would get your frame from asking them whats up with me picking up a frame or cutting out peices for your frame.

Look man I've never had a problem with you I still dont all Im saying is how is getting on my topics with something negitive to say going to help me???? how about hey guys his work is not that bad stop fucking with him hows it going mike im still waiting on that frame whats up ???*


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

Jack Bauer said:


> I HOPE YOU DONT WELD IN THOSE PAJAMAS. THEN AGAIN, IT MIGHT EXPLAIN THE SHIT
> 
> QUALITY OF Y0UR WORK.



:roflmao::roflmao:Now were're posting up pictures of me ???

I guess your mad cuz you cant suck my dick or is it because you wish you were as good looking as me ***** ???? He's just mad cuz no bitch wants to fuck this bum


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

1968 Riviera said:


> I plan on it but before I can post up pics this "stalker" thats been lowridering for 20 years with no proof of it has 20 some posts up because he has no fucking life haveing a pissing contest with him is a waste of time I have plenty of other shit to be doing like I don't know work ???
> 
> It doesnt matter what I post up and how clean it is this *** has all the time in the world to: find pictures off a private myspace of mine (sounds like my phyco X to me) and spend hours more hours then I spent doing the work looking for shit in my pictures he can circle in photoshop and has no idea what he's circleing because he's a retard
> 
> ...


WOW!!! where should I start??? 

maybe the power balls welded onto the stock perches, filled with weld and then ground down, instead of fabricating a better, stronger mount for it, or maybe what I assume are chain mounts that are in completely the wrong place and at some kind of skewed angle that the chains should NEVER be in, or just the fact that there had to be sooo much grinding done and it still looks like hell... seriously, if this is an indication of how you've progressed, then maybe you shold just not bother even posting anything at all... the amount of weld and grinding that had to be done(including grinding the back of the CAST pumpkin almost flat where the axle tubes press in), I'll be surprised if the heat didn't warp the axle!!!

BTW, reinforcing rear upper control arms is a sure way to snap the ear off of the axle they dont flex and break axles... that's why people tend to use pivoting adjustables now... as far as the lowers... well the hole should be part of the pattern that you use to cut the lower plate, because cutting the hole out once it's already welded can damage the hole that the balljoint PRESSES into.


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

Or maybe he's pissed cuz his chain's made out of tin foil ???? Yes those are real diamonds in my shit along with the ones in my mouth








heres some pictures of me doing mock up of a rear lock up with a friend too




















here's me doing body work........


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

LunaticMark said:


> WOW!!! where should I start???
> 
> maybe the power balls welded onto the stock perches, filled with weld and then ground down, instead of fabricating a better, stronger mount for it, or maybe what I assume are chain mounts that are in completely the wrong place and at some kind of skewed angle that the chains should NEVER be in, or just the fact that there had to be sooo much grinding done and it still looks like hell... seriously, if this is an indication of how you've progressed, then maybe you shold just not bother even posting anything at all... the amount of weld and grinding that had to be done(including grinding the back of the CAST pumpkin almost flat where the axle tubes press in), I'll be surprised if the heat didn't warp the axle!!!
> 
> BTW, reinforcing rear upper control arms is a sure way to snap the ear off of the axle they dont flex and break axles... that's why people tend to use pivoting adjustables now... as far as the lowers... well the hole should be part of the pattern that use have for the lower plate, because cutting the hole out once it's already welded can damage the hole that the balljoint PRESSES into.


Maybe you can try blowing me ????







Last time I checked asshole Ron from black magic does the same fucking thing are you instulting him too ???


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

LunaticMark said:


> WOW!!! where should I start???
> 
> maybe the power balls welded onto the stock perches, filled with weld and then ground down, instead of fabricating a better, stronger mount for it, or maybe what I assume are chain mounts that are in completely the wrong place and at some kind of skewed angle that the chains should NEVER be in, or just the fact that there had to be sooo much grinding done and it still looks like hell... seriously, if this is an indication of how you've progressed, then maybe you shold just not bother even posting anything at all... the amount of weld and grinding that had to be done(including grinding the back of the CAST pumpkin almost flat where the axle tubes press in), I'll be surprised if the heat didn't warp the axle!!!
> 
> BTW, reinforcing rear upper control arms is a sure way to snap the ear off of the axle they dont flex and break axles... that's why people tend to use pivoting adjustables now... as far as the lowers... well the hole should be part of the pattern that you use to cut the lower plate, because cutting the hole out once it's already welded can damage the hole that the balljoint PRESSES into.


How about I come over to your house and fuck both your mom, wife, sister, any cusins that you may have while were're on the subject of shit that has jack shit with somebody buying a fucking pump or kit off me

Lets talk about that...........


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

1968 Riviera said:


> Maybe you can try blowing me ????
> 
> View attachment 370163
> Last time I checked asshole Ron from black magic does the same fucking thing are you instulting him too ???


Look little boy, you don't know shit about Ron... trust me. 

There is NOTHING even remotely close to being the same on the picture of your shit work and this axle that was done at Black Magic... The perches on that axle are not filled with weld and ground all to hell... the back of the center section is not ground flat, there are no fucked up ass chain boxes mounted at the bottom of the axle in some bullshit ass angle that makes no fucking sense... you have a lot to learn, yet you are trying to compare your garbage to one of the best in the business!!! 

Get over yourself and fucking learn something instead of acting like a little bitch all the time. I wasn't being a dick, I stated the obvious flaws and gave you some constructive critisism... and you talk to me like you are some kind of tough guy, excellent show of professionalism. How about this, when you get even remotely close to even being average, then come and try to act tough, until then... take your whiny little ass home to your trailer and try to sleep knowing how badly you are making yourself look.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

1968 Riviera said:


> How about I come over to your house and fuck both your mom, wife, sister, any cusins that you may have while were're on the subject of shit that has jack shit with somebody buying a fucking pump or kit off me
> 
> Lets talk about that...........



Again, another PRIME example of the type of person NOT to do business with. Such the consummate professional!!! OK, maybe not.

Look punk, you live in fucking WISCONSIN... there isn't shit about your punk, little wannabe scary ass that worries me. You talk all this big shit, but trust me... if you showed your girly face around me, I'd knock the fuck out of you before you even had the chance to beg me not to... so just go the fuck away with the threats before I ban your ass for being a fucking retard!!! 

I swear, these youngsters today are tough as fuck at the computer!!!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

509Rider said:


> Simple 68 riviera customs, shut the fuck up.



Good advice!!!


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

I can't spell worth of shit but you cant fucking read the title of this topic is: De La Rosa Customs We sell hi-low hydraulics

I'd like you to tell me where the fuck on this topic I said anything about doing your A-Arms,Rear End, Wraping your frame or painting your car ??????

*Im selling Hydraulic Parts !!!! *weather you fucking like it or not I am a real business and your childish ass jumping on my topic fucking with my business trying to take food out of my fucking mouth is getting real old

knock me out huh ???? how are you supost to do that with a bullet hole in your head ???? trust me I live in wisconsin but I never told you where Im from did I ????


The way I see it seeing how this is how I live you are trying to take my life. Whats to stop me from takeing yours ????


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

1968 Riviera said:


> I can't spell worth of shit but you cant fucking read the title of this topic is: De La Rosa Customs We sell hi-low hydraulics
> 
> I'd like you to tell me where the fuck on this topic I said anything about doing your A-Arms,Rear End, Wraping your frame or painting your car ??????
> 
> ...



I don't give a rats ass where you are from bitch!!! Here's the bottom line, we all know what kind of business you run... that's why you've changed names several times and disappeared for months at a time. You have bullshitted several members here and everyone knows it... I didn't say anythind about your work until it was already brought up... bottom line, you are some fake ass little kid trying to act like a shop owner... since you are so fond of Ron... do you see him on here talking like you do??? NO, because he knows what it is to be a professional.


as for your comment about a bullet in my head... well I hope you are as tough as you say you are, son... because I don't take kindly to the threats against my family or myself, and you aren't the only one with guns... but seeing as how I am much older, wiser, and I guarantee much colder than you, you'll be hard pressed to survive your flapping cock holster!!! So shut your fucking pie hole, cause this is the last warning I will give you, threaten me or any other member of this site and you will be IP banned for life!!!


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

1968 Riviera said:


> I can't spell worth of shit but you cant fucking read the title of this topic is: De La Rosa Customs We sell hi-low hydraulics
> 
> I'd like you to tell me where the fuck on this topic I said anything about doing your A-Arms,Rear End, Wraping your frame or painting your car ??????
> 
> ...


:shocked::shocked::drama:


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

SPOOK82 said:


> :shocked::shocked::drama:


Right ????:biggrin: 

See how he completly ignored my question ???? But yet he's gonna ban me won't give me adress cuz he's cold like that like I cant start a new acount and buy a new computor

I'd buy this ***** a plane ticket and pay for his taxi just to knock me out


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

1968 Riviera said:


> Right ????:biggrin:
> 
> See how he completly ignored my question ???? But yet he's gonna ban me won't give me adress cuz he's cold like that like I cant start a new acount and buy a new computor
> 
> I'd buy this ***** a plane ticket and pay for his taxi just to knock me out


actually I did address your comment a couple posts up, dumbass... 

The question about where I live was sent to me in a pm and I answered it... damn, how can anyone be this stupid and still function.

Oh and as for "taking my life"... well, good luck with that shit.


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

No retard what does the quality of my work have to do with buying a pump or kit thats what this topic is about

Do you wanna buy a part ????? If not what are you doing on my topic ???? There is not one person on here that has sent me money and has not got there parts I would like you to find the member on here witch never got his parts.............

How did they let you be a Moderator B ???? Thats what I wanna know if your this good at this as you are "Building Cars With Ron From Black Magic" no wonder your not partners with him Im sure you chouldnt glue your own fingers together let alone 2 peices of metal that chould pass a X-Ray test


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

1968 Riviera said:


> No retard what does the quality of my work have to do with buying a pump or kit thats what this topic is about
> 
> Do you wanna buy a part ????? If not what are you doing on my topic ???? There is not one person on here that has sent me money and has not got there parts I would like you to find the member on here witch never got his parts.............
> 
> How did they let you be a Moderator B ???? Thats what I wanna know if your this good at this as you are "Building Cars With Ron From Black Magic" no wonder your not partners with him Im sure you chouldnt glue your own fingers together let alone 2 peices of metal that chould pass a X-Ray test


The quality of your work goes towards your business ethic. Your attitude does also, and we can all see what that is. I gave you constructive criticism and you threatened to kill me and rape the female members of my family. Even if I did need parts... I damn sure wouldn't buy anything from you just because you are a complete and total asshole.

I've been a mod here for a long time, I try to be easygoing and not drop the ban hammer unless it's absolutely necessary, but you are pushing your luck. My work is not the question here... 

I love how in your PM you said you were working in the early 90's... seeing as how you were born in '86. Funny, I lifted my first car in 1986.


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

LunaticMark said:


> The quality of your work goes towards your business ethic. Your attitude does also, and we can all see what that is. I gave you constructive criticism and you threatened to kill me and rape the female members of my family. Even if I did need parts... I damn sure wouldn't buy anything from you just because you are a complete and total asshole.
> 
> I've been a mod here for a long time, I try to be easygoing and not drop the ban hammer unless it's absolutely necessary, but you are pushing your luck. My work is not the question here...
> 
> I love how in your PM you said you were working in the early 90's... seeing as how you were born in '86. Funny, I lifted my first car in 1986.


No you were trying to be a know it all dick and you jumped on this topic saying it's been provein that Im a "Con Artist" on here by who I'd love to know and what did they by off me ???

And yes I was born in 86 and 91 I was 5 I've been responcible for myself then no momy and daddy to fucking feed me like Im sure yours did yes your older than me but what were you doing at the age of 5 ???? I'll tell you what I was doing trying to figure out a way to eat the next day and feed my sister Asshole..... Just because you lived some fucking fairytale childhood doesnt mean everyone did I guess you've never seen a cristain children funds comerail (even though we have the same kids like that here go to the prodjects) 

And ofcoarse I said something about fucking your family members (never said anything about rape) you come on my topic disrespecting somebody you dont know or know anything about talking out your ass like you know me if you want we can go threw every last shops work on lay it low and circle with photoshop flaws nobodys shit is flawless and if it is ***** please tell me because we just found jesus christ hideing among us building lowriders 

But really I don't feel like being a Hater like you that type of Envyous bullshit makes Lowridering look bad so to me you make it look bad not me

So get off my topic with all your Hateing ass bullshit because thats all it is you have not yet found anybody I have "Ripped Off Selling Parts To"


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

LunaticMark said:


> I've been a mod here for a long time, I try to be easygoing and not drop the ban hammer unless it's absolutely necessary, but you are pushing your luck. My work is not the question here...


Really thats why you jumped up on my topic out of nowhere talking shit ????:dunno:

And yeah now your works in question because who the fuck are you to tell me about my work I now wanna see yours so I can can pick it the fuck apart (trust me I can)


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

LMAO. 



POINT PROVEN. /TOPIC.


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

Good now everybody get off that Lame shit on my topic

Thank You


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

1968 Riviera said:


> Good now everybody get off that Lame shit on my topicThank You


 LMAO. YOU DON'T EVEN GET IT.


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

Jack Bauer said:


> LMAO. YOU DON'T EVEN GET IT.


No motherfucker you dont get it................... Your a Lame what dont you understand about that ????

Im done responding to your mental retardation note: so if you post something after this Im sorry if I pretend you dont fucking exist cuz when I see you you wont

Peace


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

1968 Riviera said:


> No you were trying to be a know it all dick and you jumped on this topic saying it's been provein that Im a "Con Artist" on here by who I'd love to know and what did they by off me ???
> 
> And yes I was born in 86 and 91 I was 5 I've been responcible for myself then no momy and daddy to fucking feed me like Im sure yours did yes your older than me but what were you doing at the age of 5 ???? I'll tell you what I was doing trying to figure out a way to eat the next day and feed my sister Asshole..... Just because you lived some fucking fairytale childhood doesnt mean everyone did I guess you've never seen a cristain children funds comerail (even though we have the same kids like that here go to the prodjects)
> 
> ...


well, unless you were a gay child prostitute, then you didn't have a job at 5, so shut the fuck up with that bullshit!!! I don't give a fuck about your childhood... you're 25... act like it and stop using that as an excuse for acting like a douche.

You said something about fucking my family members, yes... seeing as how they wouldn't willingly fuck your stupid ass, then the rape is implied. I know enough about the type of person your are to know that you are not a professional and that doing business with you is a bad idea.

Last time I checked, we were in AMERICA, which means I have the constitutional right to post wherever I want.

By the way, in case you missed it fuckface... 

*The word is LOWRIDING... not LOWRIDERING!!! you stupid bitch!!*


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

1968 Riviera said:


> Really thats why you jumped up on my topic out of nowhere talking shit ????:dunno:
> 
> And yeah now your works in question because who the fuck are you to tell me about my work I now wanna see yours so I can can pick it the fuck apart (trust me I can)


actually, you wouldn't be able to, because yours looks like shit... I already have a good reputation, asshole... I don't have to prove anything to anyone... especially to the likes of you, so again I say... 

GO FUCK YOURSELF!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

That last line sounds familiar :scrutinize:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sup fasa u goin vegas homie?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

MUFASA said:


> That last line sounds familiar :scrutinize:


yeah... I think I may have used it once or twice... lol.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup fasa u goin vegas homie?


 Naw homie, was really tryn to get out there this time but I have a lot of personal shit going on


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

LunaticMark said:


> yeah... I think I may have used it once or twice... lol.


 Yeah, its somewhere on my profile to u biter !!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

MUFASA said:


> Naw homie, was really tryn to get out there this time but I have a lot of personal shit going on


 Damn sorry to hear that bro. Hope all is well for u homie.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

1968 Riviera said:


> No motherfucker you dont get it................... Your a Lame what dont you understand about that ????Im done responding to your mental retardation note: so if you post something after this Im sorry if I pretend you dont fucking exist cuz when I see you you wontPeace


 I WONDER WHAT YOUR DAD WILL THINK ABOUT THIS TOPIC? AFTER ALL, YOU ARE USING HIS "BUSINESS" NAME AND ALL. HE WILL BE MADE AWARE OF YOUR ACTIONS. DON'T THINK HE GONNA BE HAPPY.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> Naw homie, was really tryn to get out there this time but I have a lot of personal shit going on


 DON'T WORRY HOMIE, YOU GONNA BE BACK TO HOPPERING SOON ENOUGH.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> DON'T WORRY HOMIE, YOU GONNA BE BACK TO HOPPERING SOON ENOUGH.


bahahahaha!!! HOPPERING!!! That's fucking classic... you are a fool!!! :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Jack Bauer said:


> DON'T WORRY HOMIE, YOU GONNA BE BACK TO HOPPERING SOON ENOUGH.


 :thumbsup: im hopping at a show tomorrow ! I mean hoppering, thats what I meanted


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

MUFASA said:


> Oh snap ! THATS UR HOMIE !!! :biggrin:


NAH HOMIE.HES NOT WITH INDIVIDUALS. THIS DUDE IS A JOKE.DEFINATLY NOT MY HOMIE!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> NAH HOMIE.HES NOT WITH INDIVIDUALS. THIS DUDE IS A JOKE.DEFINATLY NOT MY HOMIE!!


 :dunno: his avatar says hes UR homie ! :yessad:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

MUFASA said:


> :dunno: his avatar says hes UR homie ! :yessad:


I SEE WHAT HIS SHIT SAYS.IM TELLING YOU INDIVIDUALS DONT CLAIM THIS CLOWN!!! NO WAY NO HOW.


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> I SEE WHAT HIS SHIT SAYS.IM TELLING YOU INDIVIDUALS DONT CLAIM THIS CLOWN!!! NO WAY NO HOW.


*1968 Riviera* 








Lowrider Shop







​Join DateOct 2009
LocationMadison WI
Car ClubIndividuals c.c. Prospect
Posts385​








:ugh: some one is lying 
but who:dunno::run:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> I SEE WHAT HIS SHIT SAYS.IM TELLING YOU INDIVIDUALS DONT CLAIM THIS CLOWN!!! NO WAY NO HOW.


 LMFAO !!! BREATHE HOMIE !!!But seriously, maybe u dont claim him, but hes ready to claim u guys.so.......THATS UR HOMIE !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

MUFASA said:


> LMFAO !!! BREATHE HOMIE !!!But seriously, maybe u dont claim him, but hes ready to claim u guys.so.......THATS UR HOMIE !!!! :thumbsup:


SAVE THAT SHIT HOMIE.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> SAVE THAT SHIT HOMIE.


 :angry: u aint no fun :nosad:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

MUFASA said:


> :angry: u aint no fun :nosad:


 YES I AM!!! BUT THIS AINT FUNNY.THIS GUYS A CLOWN. 
HE NEEDS TO GET :twak::machinegun::guns::buttkick: FOR CLAIMING WHAT HE IS NOT AND NEVER WILL BE.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> YES I AM!!! BUT THIS AINT FUNNY.THIS GUYS A CLOWN. HE NEEDS TO GET :twak::machinegun::guns::buttkick: FOR CLAIMING WHAT HE IS NOT AND NEVER WILL BE.


NAW.....I DONT BELIEVE U ,I AINT PLAYN W U NO MORE (nohomo) :nosad: BUT I UNDERSTAND I GUESS :yes: ID BE UPSET TOO IF ONE OF MY HOMIES WAS ACTN LIKE THAT :happysad:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> YES I AM!!! BUT THIS AINT FUNNY.THIS GUYS A CLOWN.
> HE NEEDS TO GET :twak::machinegun::guns::buttkick: FOR CLAIMING WHAT HE IS NOT AND NEVER WILL BE.


x3!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

uhhhhh


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

dont look like a shop thread.................lookn more like a club thread ! :scrutinize:
































sorry, had to do it :happysad:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

We do except: Pay Pal, Direct Deposit, Money Orders & Cash


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> WHOA INDIVIDUALS PROSPECT,WTF IS THIS ABOUT??????


WHAT UP KILLA LIL HOMIE IS A GUD KID THAT HAS HAD SUM ROUGH PATCHES MADE SUM MISTAKES BEIN YOUNG AND ALL SO HE'S PAYIN FOR IT NOW! HE DOES HOWEVER OWN A CAR AND HIS HYDRAULIC SALES ARE LEGIT I GOT MY SETUP FROM HIM I DONT GET ON HERE THAT OFTEN DONT LIKE THA LAY OUT BUT( REFER TO MY TOPIC AND YOULL SEE) AND HIM AND HIS DAD ALSO OWN AN UPHOLDSTERY SHOP WHICH BY THA WAY DOES PRETTY DECENT WORK,HE DOES WANNA RIDE AND HE DOES OWN A CAR BUT HE'S NOT QUITE READY TO FINISH THA WHIP YET SO HE CANT OFFICIALLY PROSPECT YET BUT HE DOES UNDERSTND THA RULES THEREFORE HE KNOWS WAT HE HAS 2 DO EVERY BODY MESSES UP AND GOES THRU THINGS SO WE HAVE 2 LEARN FROM OUR MISTAKES ITS SEEMS LIKE HE'S LEARNED FROM HIS BUT PPL KEEP GIVIN HIM SHIT BUT WIT THAT SAID MIKE YU KNOW WAT YU GOTTA DO SO MAKE IT HAPPEN THA ONLY WAY IS TO PROVE THESE CATS WRONG I HAD 2 DO THA SAME THANG SO I KNOW IT CAN BE DONE BUT ITS ON YU!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

midwestcoast said:


> WHAT UP KILLA LIL HOMIE IS A GUD KID THAT HAS HAD SUM ROUGH PATCHES MADE SUM MISTAKES BEIN YOUNG AND ALL SO HE'S PAYIN FOR IT NOW! HE DOES HOWEVER OWN A CAR AND HIS HYDRAULIC SALES ARE LEGIT I GOT MY SETUP FROM HIM I DONT GET ON HERE THAT OFTEN DONT LIKE THA LAY OUT BUT( REFER TO MY TOPIC AND YOULL SEE) AND HIM AND HIS DAD ALSO OWN AN UPHOLDSTERY SHOP WHICH BY THA WAY DOES PRETTY DECENT WORK,HE DOES WANNA RIDE AND HE DOES OWN A CAR BUT HE'S NOT QUITE READY TO FINISH THA WHIP YET SO HE CANT OFFICIALLY PROSPECT YET BUT HE DOES UNDERSTND THA RULES THEREFORE HE KNOWS WAT HE HAS 2 DO EVERY BODY MESSES UP AND GOES THRU THINGS SO WE HAVE 2 LEARN FROM OUR MISTAKES ITS SEEMS LIKE HE'S LEARNED FROM HIS BUT PPL KEEP GIVIN HIM SHIT BUT WIT THAT SAID MIKE YU KNOW WAT YU GOTTA DO SO MAKE IT HAPPEN THA ONLY WAY IS TO PROVE THESE CATS WRONG I HAD 2 DO THA SAME THANG SO I KNOW IT CAN BE DONE BUT ITS ON YU!!!!


 NOT THIS DUDE.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

midwestcoast said:


> WHAT UP KILLA LIL HOMIE IS A GUD KID THAT HAS HAD SUM ROUGH PATCHES MADE SUM MISTAKES BEIN YOUNG AND ALL SO HE'S PAYIN FOR IT NOW! HE DOES HOWEVER OWN A CAR AND HIS HYDRAULIC SALES ARE LEGIT I GOT MY SETUP FROM HIM I DONT GET ON HERE THAT OFTEN DONT LIKE THA LAY OUT BUT( REFER TO MY TOPIC AND YOULL SEE) AND HIM AND HIS DAD ALSO OWN AN UPHOLDSTERY SHOP WHICH BY THA WAY DOES PRETTY DECENT WORK,HE DOES WANNA RIDE AND HE DOES OWN A CAR BUT HE'S NOT QUITE READY TO FINISH THA WHIP YET SO HE CANT OFFICIALLY PROSPECT YET BUT HE DOES UNDERSTND THA RULES THEREFORE HE KNOWS WAT HE HAS 2 DO EVERY BODY MESSES UP AND GOES THRU THINGS SO WE HAVE 2 LEARN FROM OUR MISTAKES ITS SEEMS LIKE HE'S LEARNED FROM HIS BUT PPL KEEP GIVIN HIM SHIT BUT WIT THAT SAID MIKE YU KNOW WAT YU GOTTA DO SO MAKE IT HAPPEN THA ONLY WAY IS TO PROVE THESE CATS WRONG I HAD 2 DO THA SAME THANG SO I KNOW IT CAN BE DONE BUT ITS ON YU!!!!


 HOW CAN YOU SAY HE'S A GOOD DUDE WHEN HE IS TALKING ABOUT RAPING SOMEONE'S WIFE, SISTER AND COUSIN. THE GUYS A JOKE, ALWAYS HAS BEEN ALWAYS WILL BE. AND ON THA REAL CUZ, HIS DAD DOES SHITTY UPHOLSTERY WORK.


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Mac  :wave: Big Killa kept thinking I was giveing him the run around I told him I texted you to have you get at him (No dis-respect)

Everybody needs to get off my topic talking about shit they don't really know about 

I know what has to be done too Mac and Imma do whatever the club needs me to do so to everybody in Individuals c.c. get at me if you need any of my help I'll be glad to do whatever I can for everybody uffin:


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

Jack Bauer said:


> HOW CAN YOU SAY HE'S A GOOD DUDE WHEN HE IS TALKING ABOUT RAPING SOMEONE'S WIFE, SISTER AND COUSIN. THE GUYS A JOKE, ALWAYS HAS BEEN ALWAYS WILL BE. AND ON THA REAL CUZ, HIS DAD DOES SHITTY UPHOLSTERY WORK.


Everybody please dis-regaurd this phyco cunt, she's a straight bust down (*****'z at partys run trains on this hoe 2 at a time) she's pissed because I want nothing to do with this junky ass hoe....... and her man's a loser thats ugler than sin

She happens to be breaking 2 court order no-contacts jumping on my topics trying to make me look bad good way to get her fat ass locked up

If you don't beleave me just take a close look at her profile and tell me its not fake :thumbsup:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

1968 Riviera said:


> We do except: Pay Pal, Direct Deposit, Money Orders & Cash


DONT YOU MEAN ACCEPT :uh:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

1968 Riviera said:


> Thanks Mac  :wave: Big Killa kept thinking I was giveing him the run around I told him I texted you to have you get at him (No dis-respect)Everybody needs to get off my topic talking about shit they don't really know about I know what has to be done too Mac and Imma do whatever the club needs me to do so to everybody in Individuals c.c. get at me if you need any of my help I'll be glad to do whatever I can for everybody uffin:


 LMMFAO. THIS ***** DELUSIONAL.


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

Hoss805 said:


> DONT YOU MEAN ACCEPT :uh:


Yeah my bad :cheesy::ugh:


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

Jack Bauer said:


> LMMFAO. THIS ***** DELUSIONAL.


Yeah thats why you were able to tget pic's off my personal (private) myspace and refuse to let everybody know who you are yeah ok fat fuck :dunno:

Go take some of your anti-phyc meds before I start post up pics of you :roflmao::shocked:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

That sounded kinda ****.


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

Hannibal Lector said:


> That sounded kinda ****.


Me or them :dunno: "Jack Bauer" is a fake profile just look at it..................................


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

This topic is the shit :thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

LMAO.


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

payfred said:


> This topic is the shit :thumbsup:


I Know it's worse than a Novela :cheesy::cheesy: We got Mr. Jack Bauer rideing my dick worse than a carnival ride and he can tell you everything about Lowriding :thumbsup:


Tell us how many licks of the switch does it take to get to the center of your qweerness ???? :dunno::dunno::ugh::worship: :cheesy::cheesy:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

This topic is going right were all the other ones went :thumbsdown:. If you want these folks on here to stop clowning you, stop responding to them and post up your new work instead. Every time you respond without pics of your work to back you up you're just feeding the fire.


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

crucialjp said:


> This topic is going right were all the other ones went :thumbsdown:. If you want these folks on here to stop clowning you, stop responding to them and post up your new work instead. Every time you respond without pics of your work to back you up you're just feeding the fire.


You have a point my friend but this topic is only for selling hydraulic parts my work has nothing really to do with this topic


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

1968 Riviera said:


> You have a point my friend but this topic is only for selling hydraulic parts my work has nothing really to do with this topic


MANDO SAID U NEVER EVEN PAID FOR THE PARTS. HE SAID YOU STOPPED PAYMENT ON THE CHECK AFTER HE SHIPPED THE PARTS.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Jack Bauer said:


> MANDO SAID U NEVER EVEN PAID FOR THE PARTS. HE SAID YOU STOPPED PAYMENT ON THE CHECK AFTER HE SHIPPED THE PARTS.


 DAMNIT !!!


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

MUFASA said:


> DAMNIT !!!


Funny how ever since I've been doing business with Mando (back in 2006) I've allways used a: Credit Card, Debit Card or A Pre-Pay Credit Card :loco::dunno:

It's kinda hard to write a bad check when you've never wrote a check :werd:

http://www.hi-low.net/id4.html here's the link for Hi-Low's contact info and anyone feel free to contact him if you think Im bullshiting *
Telephone:* 1-915-781-2107


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

(608) 334-1217 call or text anytime day or night for what you need if you can find anyone who is selling Hi-Low parts (new) for cheaper we will beat there price :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

:biggrin: Still working on the website but check us out www.delarosacustoms.com we also sell: Grillz (Gold Teeth), Alpine stereo equiptment, and Rims: O.G. wire, Zenith and True Spoke Yes true spoke I said it :biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

1968 Riviera said:


> we also sell: Grillz (Gold Teeth)


 LMMFAO, I'M SURE YOUR PARENTS ARE PROUD.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> LMMFAO, I'M SURE YOUR PARENTS ARE PROUD.



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

Jack Bauer said:


> MANDO SAID U NEVER EVEN PAID FOR THE PARTS. HE SAID YOU STOPPED PAYMENT ON THE CHECK AFTER HE SHIPPED THE PARTS.


NOW I DONT GET ON HERE OFTEN CUZ I DONT GET IN OTHER PPLS BIZ BUT I WILL SAY THIS THAT STATEMENT YU WROTE IS FALSE BECUZ I PERSONALLY HAVE DELT WIT THIS MAN AND HAS NEVA HAD ANY PROBLEM RECEIVING MY ORDER AS A MATTER OF FACT I HAD 2 TALK 2 MANDO TO SPECIFY AN EXTRA PART THAT I WANTED THAT DE LA ROSA DIDNT HAVE IN STOCC AND WEN I TOLD HIM WHO THA ORDER WAS UNDER IT WENT THRU WIT NO PROBLEM I DONT GET ON HERE 2 PUT PPL DOWN OR LIE ON OR FOR ANYONE I HAVE BETTER SHIT TO DO WIT MY TIME SUCH AS TAKIN CARE OF BIZ AND BUILDIN MY CAR YALL SHOULD DO THA SAME INSTEAD OF BASHIN SUM1, OK SO WAT YU DONT LIKE HIS WERK FUCC IT WHO CARES DUDE AINT ADVERTISING HIS WERK HE'S HERE TO SELL HYDRO PARTS AND ALL YALL ON HERE BAND WAGON JUMPIN SHOULD BE ASHAMED 4 REAL THIS FUCC N SPORT IS DYIN AS IT IS ANY1 CAN DO HACC WERK,HELL I GOT SUM SHIT DONE @ A SO CALLED REPUTABLE SHOP IN AZ AND HAD 2 GO AND GET @ DUDE'S ASS AND REMOVE MY SHIT OUT HIS BITCH ASS SHOP AND THIS IS A GUY THAT HALF YALL BE SUCC N HIS DICC BECUZ HE'S ON ALL THESE VIDEOS AND STILL TRYN 2 STIFF PPL I HAD 2 GET MY SHIT DONE OVA SO ITS ALOTTA PPL DOIN HACC WERK THAT HAVE NAMES OUT HERE BUT I BET YALL WONT GET ON THEY TOPIC AND SAY SHIT TO THEM HELL IM WILLIN 2 BET THAT IF THEY DID A SHITTY JOB ON YALLS CAR YU WOULD PICC IT UP WIT A SMILE AND STILL ENDORSE THA DUDE BECUZ CATS WOULD BE TOO SCARED TO CONFRONT THEM BUT FUCC THAT I GO AGAINST THA GRAIN AND WIT THAT BEIN SAID IM NOT FENNA WATCH SUM1 I KNO GET BANGED ON WEN I KNO HE'S A GUD DUDE.IF HE WAS A BULLSHITTER THAN I COULD FEEL YU BUT I PERSONALLY KNOW HE'S NOT FROM EXPERIENCE NOT FROM WAT I HEARD SUM1 ELSE SAY IT WE WERE FRIENDS AND I KNEW YU I WOULD DO THA SAME CUZ THATS WAT STAND-UP GUYS DO AND IM NOT A COMPUTER TOUGH-GUY I DONT HAVE TIME 4 THAT JUST DOIN WAT I KNO IS RITE AND IF YU DONT BELIEVE MY STORY ASK ABOUT ME MAC FROM INDIVIDUALS!
HERES JUST SUM OF WAT I ORDERED AND RECEIVED WIT NO PROB:
























AND THIS IS WAT ITS GOIN IN (INDIVIDUALS C.C IF YU BUILD UR CAR YU AINT GOT TIME TO BASH AND BULLSHIT CUZ I KNOW I DONT


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

midwestcoast said:


> NOW I DONT GET ON HERE OFTEN CUZ I DONT GET IN OTHER PPLS BIZ BUT I WILL SAY THIS THAT STATEMENT YU WROTE IS FALSE BECUZ I PERSONALLY HAVE DELT WIT THIS MAN AND HAS NEVA HAD ANY PROBLEM RECEIVING MY ORDER AS A MATTER OF FACT I HAD 2 TALK 2 MANDO TO SPECIFY AN EXTRA PART THAT I WANTED THAT DE LA ROSA DIDNT HAVE IN STOCC AND WEN I TOLD HIM WHO THA ORDER WAS UNDER IT WENT THRU WIT NO PROBLEM I DONT GET ON HERE 2 PUT PPL DOWN OR LIE ON OR FOR ANYONE I HAVE BETTER SHIT TO DO WIT MY TIME SUCH AS TAKIN CARE OF BIZ AND BUILDIN MY CAR YALL SHOULD DO THA SAME INSTEAD OF BASHIN SUM1, OK SO WAT YU DONT LIKE HIS WERK FUCC IT WHO CARES DUDE AINT ADVERTISING HIS WERK HE'S HERE TO SELL HYDRO PARTS AND ALL YALL ON HERE BAND WAGON JUMPIN SHOULD BE ASHAMED 4 REAL THIS FUCC N SPORT IS DYIN AS IT IS ANY1 CAN DO HACC WERK,HELL I GOT SUM SHIT DONE @ A SO CALLED REPUTABLE SHOP IN AZ AND HAD 2 GO AND GET @ DUDE'S ASS AND REMOVE MY SHIT OUT HIS BITCH ASS SHOP AND THIS IS A GUY THAT HALF YALL BE SUCC N HIS DICC BECUZ HE'S ON ALL THESE VIDEOS AND STILL TRYN 2 STIFF PPL I HAD 2 GET MY SHIT DONE OVA SO ITS ALOTTA PPL DOIN HACC WERK THAT HAVE NAMES OUT HERE BUT I BET YALL WONT GET ON THEY TOPIC AND SAY SHIT TO THEM HELL IM WILLIN 2 BET THAT IF THEY DID A SHITTY JOB ON YALLS CAR YU WOULD PICC IT UP WIT A SMILE AND STILL ENDORSE THA DUDE BECUZ CATS WOULD BE TOO SCARED TO CONFRONT THEM BUT FUCC THAT I GO AGAINST THA GRAIN AND WIT THAT BEIN SAID IM NOT FENNA WATCH SUM1 I KNO GET BANGED ON WEN I KNO HE'S A GUD DUDE.IF HE WAS A BULLSHITTER THAN I COULD FEEL YU BUT I PERSONALLY KNOW HE'S NOT FROM EXPERIENCE NOT FROM WAT I HEARD SUM1 ELSE SAY IT WE WERE FRIENDS AND I KNEW YU I WOULD DO THA SAME CUZ THATS WAT STAND-UP GUYS DO AND IM NOT A COMPUTER TOUGH-GUY I DONT HAVE TIME 4 THAT JUST DOIN WAT I KNO IS RITE AND IF YU DONT BELIEVE MY STORY ASK ABOUT ME MAC FROM INDIVIDUALS!HERES JUST SUM OF WAT I ORDERED AND RECEIVED WIT NO PROB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MANDO JUST TEXTED ME.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Jack Bauer said:


> MANDO JUST TEXTED ME.


 Ok, ill bite........what he say dogg ??


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> Ok, ill bite........what he say dogg ??


 HE SAID HE LIKED THIS TOPIC. FUNNY HOW YOU CAN HEAR HIS ACCENT THRU HIS TEXTS.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

midwestcoast said:


> NOW I DONT GET ON HERE OFTEN CUZ I DONT GET IN OTHER PPLS BIZ BUT I WILL SAY THIS THAT STATEMENT YU WROTE IS FALSE BECUZ I PERSONALLY HAVE DELT WIT THIS MAN AND HAS NEVA HAD ANY PROBLEM RECEIVING MY ORDER AS A MATTER OF FACT I HAD 2 TALK 2 MANDO TO SPECIFY AN EXTRA PART THAT I WANTED THAT DE LA ROSA DIDNT HAVE IN STOCC AND WEN I TOLD HIM WHO THA ORDER WAS UNDER IT WENT THRU WIT NO PROBLEM I DONT GET ON HERE 2 PUT PPL DOWN OR LIE ON OR FOR ANYONE I HAVE BETTER SHIT TO DO WIT MY TIME SUCH AS TAKIN CARE OF BIZ AND BUILDIN MY CAR YALL SHOULD DO THA SAME INSTEAD OF BASHIN SUM1, OK SO WAT YU DONT LIKE HIS WERK FUCC IT WHO CARES DUDE AINT ADVERTISING HIS WERK HE'S HERE TO SELL HYDRO PARTS AND ALL YALL ON HERE BAND WAGON JUMPIN SHOULD BE ASHAMED 4 REAL THIS FUCC N SPORT IS DYIN AS IT IS ANY1 CAN DO HACC WERK,HELL I GOT SUM SHIT DONE @ A SO CALLED REPUTABLE SHOP IN AZ AND HAD 2 GO AND GET @ DUDE'S ASS AND REMOVE MY SHIT OUT HIS BITCH ASS SHOP AND THIS IS A GUY THAT HALF YALL BE SUCC N HIS DICC BECUZ HE'S ON ALL THESE VIDEOS AND STILL TRYN 2 STIFF PPL I HAD 2 GET MY SHIT DONE OVA SO ITS ALOTTA PPL DOIN HACC WERK THAT HAVE NAMES OUT HERE BUT I BET YALL WONT GET ON THEY TOPIC AND SAY SHIT TO THEM HELL IM WILLIN 2 BET THAT IF THEY DID A SHITTY JOB ON YALLS CAR YU WOULD PICC IT UP WIT A SMILE AND STILL ENDORSE THA DUDE BECUZ CATS WOULD BE TOO SCARED TO CONFRONT THEM BUT FUCC THAT I GO AGAINST THA GRAIN AND WIT THAT BEIN SAID IM NOT FENNA WATCH SUM1 I KNO GET BANGED ON WEN I KNO HE'S A GUD DUDE.IF HE WAS A BULLSHITTER THAN I COULD FEEL YU BUT I PERSONALLY KNOW HE'S NOT FROM EXPERIENCE NOT FROM WAT I HEARD SUM1 ELSE SAY IT WE WERE FRIENDS AND I KNEW YU I WOULD DO THA SAME CUZ THATS WAT STAND-UP GUYS DO AND IM NOT A COMPUTER TOUGH-GUY I DONT HAVE TIME 4 THAT JUST DOIN WAT I KNO IS RITE AND IF YU DONT BELIEVE MY STORY ASK ABOUT ME MAC FROM INDIVIDUALS!
> HERES JUST SUM OF WAT I ORDERED AND RECEIVED WIT NO PROB:
> 
> 
> ...


not this shit again!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> not this shit again!!!!


 LMAO....U KNOW WHAT IM THINKN RIGHT NOW


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:finger:


MUFASA said:


> LMAO....U KNOW WHAT IM THINKN RIGHT NOW


:finger:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> :finger::finger:


 LMMFAO !! YEP, U KNOW !! :biggrin:


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

"OK SO WAT YU DONT LIKE HIS WERK FUCC IT WHO CARES DUDE AINT ADVERTISING HIS WERK HE'S HERE TO SELL HYDRO PARTS "



"Wrapped & Molded Arms, Wrapped Frames, Custom Rear Lock Ups, Hydraulic & Air Ride Installs, Sheet Metal Repair, Lambo Doors, Custom Paint & Upholstery"

it say right in his sig bro. his work is trash, he is going to school, he should not be chargin people for that shit. he going 2 kill somebody. i been here since forever and seem lots of butchers, but this guys takes the cake,.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> not this shit again!!!!


I SAID WAT I HAD 2 SAY IM NOT FENNA GO BACC N FORTH ON THIS SHIT BUT RITE IS RIGHT PERIOD AND I DAMN SURE AINT GOT 2 PROVE MYSELF!!!!
AND AS FAR AS WAT MUFASA TALKIN BOUT AINT NODY CLAIMIN DUDE JUST SPEAKIN UP CUZ THATS WAT ****** WIT BALLZ DO


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Huh??? What I say ???


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

midwestcoast said:


> I SAID WAT I HAD 2 SAY IM NOT FENNA GO BACC N FORTH ON THIS SHIT BUT RITE IS RIGHT PERIOD AND I DAMN SURE AINT GOT 2 PROVE MYSELF!!!!
> AND AS FAR AS WAT MUFASA TALKIN BOUT AINT NODY CLAIMIN DUDE JUST SPEAKIN UP CUZ THATS WAT ****** WIT BALLZ DO


let it go then.


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

Jack Bauer said:


> I HOPE YOU DONT WELD IN THOSE PAJAMAS. THEN AGAIN, IT MIGHT EXPLAIN THE SHIT
> 
> QUALITY OF Y0UR WORK.


DAMN thats a silvery chain!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

oops uffin:


----------



## DE LA ROSA CUSTOMS (Oct 20, 2016)

Yup let's keep a note of that I gonna want everyone to remember the old topics


----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

Jack Bauer said:


> I HOPE YOU DONT WELD IN THOSE PAJAMAS. THEN AGAIN, IT MIGHT EXPLAIN THE SHIT
> 
> QUALITY OF Y0UR WORK.


Move to White People Wednesday topic immediately!


----------

